# Hmm ... Who Can This Sweetheart Be?



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

A darling fluff angel ...
As sweet as can be 

Pictures were taken ... 
by his Aunt Marie

There's a hint in one photo ...
It's easy to see

So, I know you can guess ... 
Who this sweetheart might be!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the poem , yes I know that little angel boy:wub: Marie ,I love the pictures you really captured his little spirit :wub: did you get pictures of his daddy


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

I love the smiling one!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is smaller than I imagined! He has short little, legs, like my Lisi! What a cutie.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a cutie he is and very handsome too. I was afraid I wouldn't know who he was but I was almost sure I did and then I saw the hint and that confirmed it. Great pictures Marie and a wonderful poem!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, he is smaller than I imagined too! I missed the hint the first time around. Cutie Patootie!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my, he really is adorable and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Totally precious.:wub::wub: Did you get to meet them or did his parent send you pix? :chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He is too cute! His body is like Zooey's :wub: Would love to see a picture of his daddy too :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I knew who he was even without the hint. Did you have an actual visit with them?
I love your poem. You should become a writer.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Awwww he is adorable! Love the pictures, poem and hint!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It was great to see Marie. She got a chance to meet Lucky and see our beautiful Berkshires. Marie Amtraked it up North. The weather could not have been better, we had a great time. 

Sue - you know you are free to stop by on your trips to Vermont.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> It was great to see Marie. She got a chance to meet Lucky and see our beautiful Berkshires. Marie Amtraked it up North. The weather could not have been better, we had a great time.
> 
> Sue - you know you are free to stop by on your trips to Vermont.


I had such a wonderful and memorable time seeing Walter and Luck. Walter spoiled me rotten. He even made my favorite foods from scratch ... hummus, and the best vegan vegetable pizza ever. 

A long story ... but, except to see my sister, Elaine, who has been a hospice patient for well over a year or so ... I haven't travelled anyplace over the past eleven years, except to Pennsylvania ... and, now to see Walter and Luck in Massachusetts. 

I almost postponed the trip ... because I was having difficulty walking, mainly due to a back issue. But, Walter is very dear to me ... and, I was afraid to let any more time pass. 

This trip was possible because of Walter's tender loving care ... and Amtrak's help to get me on and off the train safely. This was my first Amtrak train ride and it was awesome. I am in awe with the personal and professional service I received on the seven hour trip each way. 

Walter was there to pick me up at the train station ... and, then insisted to stay with me at the train station before the trip back home, even though the train was over an hour late on it's schedule going back to DC. He is a true gentleman in every way.

Walter and I have been friends for a long time now. And, he is everything and more, in person, that I had imagined him to be. From the moment I entered Walter's house ... I felt completely at home. His house is a home, for sure. He recently said on Spoiled Maltese that his house is tiny. I love his house . It is cheerful, warm, peaceful, and cozy. And, immaculate. 

Luck is such a sweetheart. He is adorable. I loved the way he would get up on the couch and go back and forth between me on my lap (on the sofa) and Walter's recliner chair. Luck is very playful and a busy little guy! He is not tiny as he maybe appears in the pictures ... he is eight pounds. And, solid. Oh, and Luck had no problem joining me when we were eating. :HistericalSmiley: I love that precious little guy. 

Needless to say, I had the most wonderful and memorable moments ... spending time with Walter and Luck. Even more so ... I felt honored to be a part of Walter and Luck's celebration of Diwali.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How very special Marie! Good for you for making that 7 hr. trip up & back! I have often wondered if Walter really exists since he seems so perfect. . . so this is an affirmation of that fact!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I love it that you got to meet him, enjoy is lovely home & eat that wonderful food he is sometimes writing about. Lucky you---lucky Lucky!:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so glad Marie was able to come and see our beautiful mountains. She mentioned it reminded her of the Poconos. I told her that the only way I can feel at home is if I can look out any window and see the mountains nestled around me. I am a big fan of Amtrak. Most of the ticket agents and conductors have been so kind. Marie even got to ride in the same railroad car as a NY Yankee (as a New Englander, I am obligated to say boo, hiss when talking about the Yankees).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG -- Marie!!! I would never in a million years imagine that you took that trip!!! I'm so happy for you and for Walter and Lucky getting a visit from you. :chili::chili: How awesome! Here I was thinking Walter came to you. I'm really proud of you Marie. I know you have medical issues you worry about and it was a leap of courage and love to go that far! So glad Amtrak was awesome. Did you end up going to Albany?A few of those trains that start up north are always late. Been there, waited there. 

Your trip sounds wonderful (and so tasty too)and of course Walter was the perfect host. :thumbsup: I do have to meet up with him when I'm up North. I was set to do that al while back and ended up being ill as I recall so will try to reschedule, Walter.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie I am amazed that you made the trip and so happy you were able to do it. How exciting to meet after all this time and enjoy such a nice time together with Walter and Lucky. It's fun to learn about Lucky and how active he is. I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sweetheart Luck and his Aunt Marie ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you take Snowball? How did they get on together?

This a lovely, lovely photo of you & Lucky!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Awww, :wub2: that is so awesome! Made me "heart happy" :tender: just reading. The picture of you Marie and Lucky is beautiful! I think it is wonderful you made the trip and did not put it off. Walter it sounds like you went above and beyond. :you rock: So nice to read such a happy uplifting post with all the crazy things that go on!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Marie, that is a beautiful picture! You are gorgeous.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How amazing is that! I'm so happy for you and Walter, Marie! Sounds like the perfect trip, I'm so glad you were able to take it


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie is awesome, and the picture does not do her justice. She is always dressed to the nines. Amtrak allows dogs on some of the shorter runs in the Northeast, but not on these longer trips. 7 hours would be too much for Snowball anyway. Luck ignores other dogs for the most part; basically clinging to me. He can get in one of his moods and got very cranky when he thought Marie was getting up to leave. Marie was sweet and worked with him to calm him down.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> I am so glad Marie was able to come and see our beautiful mountains. She mentioned it reminded her of the Poconos. I told her that the only way I can feel at home is if I can look out any window and see the mountains nestled around me. I am a big fan of Amtrak. Most of the ticket agents and conductors have been so kind. Marie even got to ride in the same railroad car as a NY Yankee (as a New Englander, I am obligated to say boo, hiss when talking about the Yankees).


When you visit Spokane in May you will love seeing the mountains but Idaho has Washington beat with our wild Mountain's, your so right about feeling at home, I love the trees the creeks, rivers and lakes around me. But with the beauty comes the snow :blush: ugh. So looking forward to meeting you in May. :chili: Lorin and I are thrilled your coming our way:chili: 
I
Marie I'm so glad you were brave enough to make that trip. I fear planes so I'm so limited if we can take a road trip then I am thrilled :chili: it Sounds like you both had a wonderful time. I think Lucky might be like Maddie, when she's in a store with us she is a magnet for those who love fluffs , many think Lorin is carrying a stuffed toy:smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley: like a guy would carry a stuffed animal while shopping:blink:, but when she sees another fluff in the store she becomes a rottweiler :w00t:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am really looking forward to visiting you and Lorin in the Spring. I don't mind planes, but hate airports, I am not really a crowd type of person. I really do prefer trains. Luck is actually better out than in the house. In the house, he is very protective of me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Isn't that interesting, Watler. Dwight is traveling more than he is home these days & my two are on constant guard duty! They hear every sound. Funny too, Paula, that you say Maggie becomes a Rottweiler. I have often said that Lisi is a Rottweiler in a maltese suit!:HistericalSmiley: I also call her "Mighty Mouth." :wub: I just love the personality in these tiny little bodies.

Marie, you need to come to Austin! I will probably be passing through your area just before T-giving---maybe we should meet somewhere for a coffee.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, solo cute....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - beautiful photo of you with Lucky!!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie it's so nice to see a photo of you with Lucky, you're beautiful!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

It’s wonderful that you were able to make the trip, Marie! Sounds as if you had a wonderful visit. You are stunning, and that Luck is sure a cutie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Isn't that interesting, Watler. Dwight is traveling more than he is home these days & my two are on constant guard duty! They hear every sound. Funny too, Paula, that you say Maggie becomes a Rottweiler. I have often said that Lisi is a Rottweiler in a maltese suit!:HistericalSmiley: I also call her "Mighty Mouth." :wub: I just love the personality in these tiny little bodies.
> 
> Marie, you need to come to Austin! I will probably be passing through your area just before T-giving---maybe we should meet somewhere for a coffee.




No way Sandi I call Maddie, Maddie mouth when she barks at people who come to our home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marie!!!!! I am so happy that you got to visit with Walter!!!! :chili:

This is a biggy!! You must be feeling a bit better these days and that makes me happy also. 

.....no mountains here, but we do have an ocean.....if you ever feel like coming to a puppy party. :blush::innocent:

You look beautiful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Later this evening I am coming back to thank each of you individually ... and to answer any questions Walter might not have already answered for you.

In the meantime, I just wanted to thank all of you for your lovely and thoughtful responses. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Malts4metoo said:


> I love the smiling one!


Susan, thank you!:tender: It is a cute picture of Lucky, for sure. 



edelweiss said:


> He is smaller than I imagined! He has short little, legs, like my Lisi! What a cutie.


Sandi, how much does Lisi and Kitzi weigh? Luck weights a tad over eight pounds. And, when one holds Luck, he feels very solid. Snowball is 7.2 ... so, he is smaller than Luck. 

Luck might look smaller because I was standing there in the kitchen with him while looking down and talking to him. 



maggie's mommy said:


> What a cutie he is and very handsome too. I was afraid I wouldn't know who he was but I was almost sure I did and then I saw the hint and that confirmed it. Great pictures Marie and a wonderful poem!


Awww ... thank you, Pat.:tender: Luck does wear those special little top knots that are so cute on him. That would have been a clue for me ... even though that was not my hint. 



sherry said:


> Wow, he is smaller than I imagined too! I missed the hint the first time around. Cutie Patootie!


Sherry, Luck is a little over eight pounds.  And, yes, he sure is a cutie patootie!



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh my, he really is adorable and thanks for sharing!!


Linda, yes, Luck is adorable. 
Linda, how are you doing?:tender:



Snowbody said:


> Totally precious.:wub::wub: Did you get to meet them or did his parent send you pix? :chili:


Sue, I took all the pictures. LOL I will respond to your other posts. Thank you, dear friend, for being so happy for me making this memorable and wonderful trip to see Walter and Luck. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> I love the poem , yes I know that little angel boy:wub: Marie ,I love the pictures you really captured his little spirit :wub: did you get pictures of his daddy


Paula, I am glad you love the poem. I do have pictures of Walter ... but, I have always respected his wishes not to post his pictures online. Remember our darling Kat (Crystal and Snowy's mommy) whom was so loved on Spoiled Matese ... she never posted her pictures online either. And, she was also a moderator. 



zooeysmom said:


> He is too cute! His body is like Zooey's :wub: Would love to see a picture of his daddy too :wub:


Thank you, Elisabeth ... yes, Luck is too cute! :tender: Walter encouraged me to post pictures of Lucky ... but, Walter doesn't post pictures of himself online. Picture him as the sweetest gentleman with the warmest personality. 



pippersmom said:


> I knew who he was even without the hint. Did you have an actual visit with them?
> I love your poem. You should become a writer.


Awww, thank you, Kathy. :tender: You probably have read the rest of the posts now and know that, yes, I did visit Walter and Luck at there home in Massachusetts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, Lisi weighs 5.2 lbs & K is about a pound more. I recently reduced their food amounts as both had gained as we don't walk them here in TX. They do get a lot of exercise in our back garden running the privacy fence---we have dogs on 3 sides!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Awwww he is adorable! Love the pictures, poem and hint!


Thank you so much, Denise. :tender:



wkomorow said:


> It was great to see Marie. She got a chance to meet Lucky and see our beautiful Berkshires. Marie Amtraked it up North. The weather could not have been better, we had a great time.
> 
> Sue - you know you are free to stop by on your trips to Vermont.


The weather was perfect and the Berkshires are indeed beautiful. The ride from the train station to Walter's home takes about an hour ... so, I got to see and enjoy a lot of the beautiful mountain scenery with Walter on the drive to his home.

I will never forget the first time I saw sweet Luck. Of course, he was waiting for us to walk in the door. He is such a sweetheart. 

Sue, I am excited for you to meet Walter in person. 



edelweiss said:


> How very special Marie! Good for you for making that 7 hr. trip up & back! I have often wondered if Walter really exists since he seems so perfect. . . so this is an affirmation of that fact!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> I love it that you got to meet him, enjoy is lovely home & eat that wonderful food he is sometimes writing about. Lucky you---lucky Lucky!:wub:


Yes, Sandi ... Walter really does exist as you might imagine. He is the real thing. 



wkomorow said:


> I am so glad Marie was able to come and see our beautiful mountains. She mentioned it reminded her of the Poconos. I told her that the only way I can feel at home is if I can look out any window and see the mountains nestled around me. I am a big fan of Amtrak. Most of the ticket agents and conductors have been so kind. Marie even got to ride in the same railroad car as a NY Yankee (as a New Englander, I am obligated to say boo, hiss when talking about the Yankees).


Actually, it was a NY Yankee's baseball player. I think he was curious why I chose to sit alone rather than sit right down next to him. (The seat in business class was open for me to do that) I just made it easier for him to sign autographs for the other passengers and Amtrak crew. No ... I did not ask for his autograph. LOL 



Snowbody said:


> OMG -- Marie!!! I would never in a million years imagine that you took that trip!!! I'm so happy for you and for Walter and Lucky getting a visit from you. :chili::chili: How awesome! Here I was thinking Walter came to you. I'm really proud of you Marie. I know you have medical issues you worry about and it was a leap of courage and love to go that far! So glad Amtrak was awesome. Did you end up going to Albany?A few of those trains that start up north are always late. Been there, waited there.
> 
> Your trip sounds wonderful (and so tasty too)and of course Walter was the perfect host. :thumbsup: I do have to meet up with him when I'm up North. I was set to do that al while back and ended up being ill as I recall so will try to reschedule, Walter.


Sue, I knew you would be happy for me ... and, Walter and Luck. I was feeling so much better and then right before the trip I had problems walking because my back was killing me. I almost thought of postponing the trip because I didn't want Walter to worry about anything. I knew he would be take care of me and be protective ... but, I didn't want that. But, life is short. And, so, like you said, Sue ... this trip was made out of a leap of courage and love. I am so glad I went. It was a beautiful, peaceful, fun, and relaxing trip.

Sue, I didn't go via Albany with Amtrak. Walter picked me up at the Amtrak station in Springfield.

Sue, I hope you meet up with Walter soon. 



Maglily said:


> Marie I am amazed that you made the trip and so happy you were able to do it. How exciting to meet after all this time and enjoy such a nice time together with Walter and Lucky. It's fun to learn about Lucky and how active he is. I'm so happy for you both!


Thank you so much, Brenda. You are such a sweet friend. :tender:



edelweiss said:


> Did you take Snowball? How did they get on together?
> 
> This a lovely, lovely photo of you & Lucky!


Aww, thank you so much, Sandi. I am glad you like the picture. 

I see Walter answered your question about Snowball. (Thank you, Walter)



Aviannah's Mom said:


> Awww, :wub2: that is so awesome! Made me "heart happy" :tender: just reading. The picture of you Marie and Lucky is beautiful! I think it is wonderful you made the trip and did not put it off. Walter it sounds like you went above and beyond. :you rock: So nice to read such a happy uplifting post with all the crazy things that go on!


Denise, thank you so much. :tender: I love everything you said and expressed here.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, it is good to know Walter picked you up in Springfield, at Amtrack because that is near where my baby girl lives (she is in Amherst)---so if I go by train I could go there. I would of course have both dogs so it might not work. I usually fly to Hartfort, Connecticut & she picks me up there.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

When I fly, I normally fly out of Bradley, is only 20 minutes south of Springfield; it is usually cheaper out of Bradley than Albany. Flying has become so stressful, the train (although it is rarely ontime) is just so much less stress. The seats are comfortable, you can walk to a cafe car, etc.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggie's mommy said:


> Marie, that is a beautiful picture! You are gorgeous.


Thank you so much, Pat, for all the lovely compliments.:tender: 




lydiatug said:


> How amazing is that! I'm so happy for you and Walter, Marie! Sounds like the perfect trip, I'm so glad you were able to take it


Thank you so much, Lydia. Yes, it was the perfect trip.



wkomorow said:


> Marie is awesome, and the picture does not do her justice. She is always dressed to the nines. Amtrak allows dogs on some of the shorter runs in the Northeast, but not on these longer trips. 7 hours would be too much for Snowball anyway. Luck ignores other dogs for the most part; basically clinging to me. He can get in one of his moods and got very cranky when he thought Marie was getting up to leave. Marie was sweet and worked with him to calm him down.


Awww, Walter. You almost made me cry saying those sweet words about the picture of me and Luck. I am so happy and grateful to have pictures with Luck. 

As for dressing to the nines ... tsk. I felt so comfortable in your home, that at one point ... I was walking around barefoot. LOL 



Matilda's mommy said:


> When you visit Spokane in May you will love seeing the mountains but Idaho has Washington beat with our wild Mountain's, your so right about feeling at home, I love the trees the creeks, rivers and lakes around me. But with the beauty comes the snow :blush: ugh. So looking forward to meeting you in May. :chili: Lorin and I are thrilled your coming our way:chili:
> 
> Marie I'm so glad you were brave enough to make that trip. I fear planes so I'm so limited if we can take a road trip then I am thrilled :chili: it Sounds like you both had a wonderful time. I think Lucky might be like Maddie, when she's in a store with us she is a magnet for those who love fluffs , many think Lorin is carrying a stuffed toy:smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley: like a guy would carry a stuffed animal while shopping:blink:, but when she sees another fluff in the store she becomes a rottweiler :w00t:


I love trees, too. Wherever I have chosen to live ... there has to be trees. I love to look out the windows at trees and flowers. 

Paula, I am so excited that you and Lorin will be meeting Walter. And, excited for Walter, too. 

As for planes ... I used to remember flying. Not anymore. The train was so relaxing. I really did love it. 



wkomorow said:


> I am really looking forward to visiting you and Lorin in the Spring. I don't mind planes, but hate airports, I am not really a crowd type of person. I really do prefer trains. Luck is actually better out than in the house. In the house, he is very protective of me.


As you know ... I don't like crowds either. Never did. 

I think most of our Malt's are very protective of us in our home environment. 





edelweiss said:


> Isn't that interesting, Watler. Dwight is traveling more than he is home these days & my two are on constant guard duty! They hear every sound. Funny too, Paula, that you say Maggie becomes a Rottweiler. I have often said that Lisi is a Rottweiler in a maltese suit!:HistericalSmiley: I also call her "Mighty Mouth." :wub: I just love the personality in these tiny little bodies.
> 
> Marie, you need to come to Austin! I will probably be passing through your area just before T-giving---maybe we should meet somewhere for a coffee.


Sandi, I do hope we can meet ... even if it's for coffee. When the time is near, let me know your schedule. 



Karen542 said:


> Ahh, solo cute....


Thank you!



Snowbody said:


> Marie - beautiful photo of you with Lucky!!!! :wub::wub:


Thank you, Sue. :tender:



Maglily said:


> Marie it's so nice to see a photo of you with Lucky, you're beautiful!


Awww, thank you, Brenda. :wub:



Madison's Mom said:


> It’s wonderful that you were able to make the trip, Marie! Sounds as if you had a wonderful visit. You are stunning, and that Luck is sure a cutie!


Aww, Glenda ... thank you so much for all the lovely compliments. 

I am glad to see you back on Spoiled Maltese.:tender:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So happy and proud of you my stunningly beautiful friend! I'm crying happy tears thinking of you traveling to and fro. Meeting Walter and Luck was the icing on the cake, I bet. How blessed you all are! 

I know you're not a sports fan and no one else probably cares but how can you not get the name of the Yankees player on the train with you? Lol. Last Saturday night the Yankees lost game 7 to the Houston Astros. Houston is now playing in the World Series. Being a Met fan, I really don't care about the Yankees but it's always great for NY when one of their home teams is involved. And the 2 rounds of playoffs was really exciting. I loved what Walter said about being a New Englander. Lol. You can only imagine what we NY'ers say about Tommy boy and the Patriots or the Red Sox aka cheaters. Lol

All kidding aside, meeting face to face is the greatest, isn't it? It's something you'll always treasure. Like I do after meeting you. Oh, and Pat's puppy parties! Another blessing. Meeting Pat, Brenda, Maggie, April, Jill...I can go on and on. My beautiful NYC friends!!! No matter what team they're on. Lol. 
Xoxoxoxoxo 

Here's my favorite Tom Petty song with Eddie Vedder. It's amazing and I dedicate it to all of us. 

https://youtu.be/padBMW652No


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I hate it that Amtrack makes the pups stay in their crates---that would be too long for any pup, I think. My 2 would be crazy & so would I! If it is a flight at least they stay asleep because of the air motion---I don't think I could do the train w/them, even if it were allowed. When I fly I can take them out in the airport----we do it quietly.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Besides the changing of the leaves, my favorite things arrive in the fall in the Berkshires - maple syrup, candy and when I was doing dairy and sugar fudge, and apple cider - I could drink it by the gallons. (And here are two secrets about Marie - she loves maple candy and Starbucks coffee). (Hmm, I wonder what it would be like to put the candy in the coffee.) But being in New England (Dunkin Donuts land), I had to import the Starbucks coffee. I just wish I could have found maple fudge, but they are just now starting to make it.

Sandi a lot of airports are now developing pet areas as more and more people travel with their pets. Amtrak is evolving - they only allowed pets in crates recently. Boston MBTA is now allowing pets on trains on certain times. 

Honestly I could not travel with Luck, it would stress him out too much. Even the trip to the groomers 1 1/2 miles away is an emotional experience for both of us. The trip to Cornell each year is tough (going but not coming back; he sleeps coming back). He rarely will pee or poop if we are outside the house. He will do the entire 8 hours going back and forth to Cornell without peeing. The second we get home, he runs to his pee pad and it is like Niagara Falls.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Marie!!!!! I am so happy that you got to visit with Walter!!!! :chili:
> 
> This is a biggy!! You must be feeling a bit better these days and that makes me happy also.
> 
> ...


Aww ... thank you so much, Pat! :wub: You are the one who always looks beautiful! :wub:

I had been feeling just fine until about two weeks before the trip. My back was really bothering me to the point I couldn't walk right. I was torn because I didn't want Walter to worry or have to cater to me in any way. I thought of postponing the trip. But, as I said before ... life is short. And, I didn't want more time to pass before seeing Walter and Luck. 

Pat, of course, I have always wanted to attend one of your puppy parties. 

As for the ocean ... before Snowball came into my life, I cruised often, like you do now. One of my favorite things on the ship was the private balcony. It was so relaxing to go sit out on the balcony and listen the ocean waves. It had a hypnotic effect on me ... I was so relaxed that sometimes I would drift off to sleep. And at night, I would go up to the very top deck (while everyone else was partying at midnight) by myself ... and gaze up and see a million glittering stars. Or, on other nights, see the moon high up in the sky. Complete silence way up there on the top deck. Heavenly. And, the rainbows. Sometime I will have to find the photo I took of an exceptionally gorgeous rainbow that expanded from one end of the ocean horizon to the other end. 

I do especially love the mountains though. I have been out west to California and Arizona. The mountains are pretty out that way ... but, I would miss the trees ... and, especially the northern trees, like the maples, with their gorgeous autumn colors. I need to look out the windows of my home and see trees. 



KAG said:


> So happy and proud of you my stunningly beautiful friend! I'm crying happy tears thinking of you traveling to and fro. Meeting Walter and Luck was the icing on the cake, I bet. How blessed you all are!
> 
> I know you're not a sports fan and no one else probably cares but how can you not get the name of the Yankees player on the train with you? Lol. Last Saturday night the Yankees lost game 7 to the Houston Astros. Houston is now playing in the World Series. Being a Met fan, I really don't care about the Yankees but it's always great for NY when one of their home teams is involved. And the 2 rounds of playoffs was really exciting. I loved what Walter said about being a New Englander. Lol. You can only imagine what we NY'ers say about Tommy boy and the Patriots or the Red Sox aka cheaters. Lol
> 
> ...


Oh, Kerry ... you are a trip!:HistericalSmiley: Last night Kerry sent me the New York Yankee's roster to see if I could identify the guy who was on the train. I thought I might have identified him ... but, I am not sure since I wasn't eyeing him out on the train. I was more interested in looking at pictures I had taken on the trip to see Walter and Luck. 

Kerry is one of the biggest sports fans I have ever met! She could tell you the name of every player ... along with their life history. I swear Kerry has a photogenic memory. She can recite the lyrics to any song ... along with the names of the bands, singers, etc. 

Last night she cracked me up with remembering a SM post that goes back to October, 2014! Walter, she was talking about your sense of humor in regard to that particular post and cartoon! You know, the post where you said ... "So funny. Kerry a dead head ... who would have thought?" :HistericalSmiley:




edelweiss said:


> I hate it that Amtrack makes the pups stay in their crates---that would be too long for any pup, I think. My 2 would be crazy & so would I! If it is a flight at least they stay asleep because of the air motion---I don't think I could do the train w/them, even if it were allowed. When I fly I can take them out in the airport----we do it quietly.


Snowball wouldn't do well in a crate either. I do think Amtrak has done a great job in working out what really is the safest means for both animals and their parents to travel. I just read last night that Amtrak continues to work on providing more convenient travel accommodations for dogs and cats. I also think we have to take into consideration that there are people who do suffer from pet allergies. And,I would not feel comfortable sitting next to a bigger dog, like a pitfall, the was not under control by it's owner. 

I would love to take Snowball with me on trips. But, even when I visited my sister in Pennsylvania (and, when my granddaughter, Ashley, drove me u to see her) it would have been too much for Snowball. Especially with Snowball's heart condition, I would never put him under the stress of a long trip. I would love for everyone, and especially Walter, to meet Snowball ... he is my heart ... but, I have to put his best interests first. Kerry did meet Snowball ... but, Snowball was in his home environment.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Aww ... thank you so much, Pat! :wub: You are the one who always looks beautiful! :wub:
> 
> I had been feeling just fine until about two weeks before the trip. My back was really bothering me to the point I couldn't walk right. I was torn because I didn't want Walter to worry or have to cater to me in any way. I thought of postponing the trip. But, as I said before ... life is short. And, I didn't want more time to pass before seeing Walter and Luck.
> 
> ...




LOL I am loving these messages back and forth and finding myself daydreaming and smiling thinking of meeting sm friends at Pat's party, looking at the sky on a cruise ship and trees! I love trees too Marie. My friend makes fun of me for digging holes and planting trees and when I ran out of space, laughing because I'd dig up a tree just to plant it somewhere else. I mean it may not be doing well in that spot.
I really laughed that Kerry sent you the roster to help ID the yankee player Marie. So funny.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Besides the changing of the leaves, my favorite things arrive in the fall in the Berkshires - maple syrup, candy and when I was doing dairy and sugar fudge, and apple cider - I could drink it by the gallons. *(And here are two secrets about Marie - she loves maple candy and Starbucks coffee).* (Hmm, I wonder what it would be like to put the candy in the coffee.) But being in New England (Dunkin Donuts land), I had to import the Starbucks coffee. I just wish I could have found maple fudge, but they are just now starting to make it.


Well ... and, I thought Walter could keep a secret ... or, two. But, noooooooo. Two secrets about me that light up like neon lights! Tsk. 

I specifically have always loved the sugar maple leaves. A very favorite candy. And, the only person in my life ... who ever seemed to zero in on that, has been Walter. So, I was so touched when he surprised me with a box of the maple leaves candy. (organic, too) 

And, the Starbuck's coffee. He had asked me ahead of time what he could get in the house for me. I told him that I just drink water most of the time. But, he had actually listened and remembered ... that at least one time, I must have mentioned in conversation, that I love Starbuck's iced coffee. So, thoughtful Walter surprised me with my favorite mild brewed Starbuck's coffee. It even says Starbuck's iced coffee on the coffee container that he showed me! I love the iced coffee plain and without sugar or cream. Walter asked me if I would like shaved ice or ice cubes in my coffee ... you see, I told you he spoiled me rotten. He's the Walter all of you have gotten to know. Thoughtful, a gentleman, very intelligent, and very sweet.

I love fudge, too. One of my most favorites is penuche fudge. But it's hard to find the real pure penuche with brown sugar. Brown sugar is what makes it so delicious. I do love maple sugar fudge, too. There is a place called The Fudgery that makes awesome fudge ... but, it is very expensive. (thank goodness ... otherwise, it would be tempting to buy too much) But, even at the Fudgery, I have not seen penuche fudge. 

Now ... let me think about two secrets I can share with you about Walter. :innocent: Just kidding, Walter.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Marie...your soo very beautiful! And Lucky is always so adorable. I'm so happy you got to visit Walter and Lucky...sounds like a lot of fun, and I bet Walter treated you like a queen while you were there...he is always so thoughtful.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> LOL I am loving these messages back and forth and finding myself daydreaming and smiling thinking of meeting sm friends at Pat's party, looking at the sky on a cruise ship and trees! I love trees too Marie. My friend makes fun of me for digging holes and planting trees and when I ran out of space, laughing because I'd dig up a tree just to plant it somewhere else. I mean it may not be doing well in that spot.
> I really laughed that Kerry sent you the roster to help ID the yankee player Marie. So funny.


Brenda, I love that you actually plant trees and take care of them with such tender loving care. That is so loving and special. But, then that is who you are, too. 



maddysmom said:


> Marie...your soo very beautiful! And Lucky is always so adorable. I'm so happy you got to visit Walter and Lucky...sounds like a lot of fun, and I bet Walter treated you like a queen while you were there...he is always so thoughtful.


Oh, my goodness ... thank you so much, Joanne, for the lovely compliments. :tender: 

Yes, Walter treated me like royalty. He spoiled me and made me feel like a princess.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Brenda, I love that you actually plant trees and take care of them with such tender loving care. That is so loving and special. But, then that is who you are, too.
> 
> 
> Oh, my goodness ... thank you so much, Joanne, for the lovely compliments. :tender:
> ...




Thank you Marie. One of the guys at work now calls me 'Our Lady of the Plants" because I ended up caring for their plants along with my own on the same window ledge.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Luck was trying to keep his eyes open to keep an eye on me ... but, here he is dozing off on his favorite napping/sleeping spot ... on his daddy's leg.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Luck was trying to keep his eyes open to keep an eye on me ... but, here he is dozing off on his favorite napping/sleeping spot ... on his daddy's leg.:wub:


That's so cute:wub Maddie is likes to lay on daddy the same way:wub: she also has a eye on me:wub: Marie I'm so glad you were able to spend some time with Walter and Lucky wish I could have been there


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to admit that I am a bit jealous. I wish I could have been there with you three. I love the pictures, especially little Luck and Walter's argyle sock. Love your face too, but I always knew how beautiful you are. If you keep getting better, I'll fly to DC and we can take the train to visit Walter...and Pat, and Sue, and Joanne. I would love to ride a train. I would love to see the East in the fall, but most of all I would love to spend time with my dear friends.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Sylvia,

We did have a great time. I am oing out to a conference in May in Spokane and will be meeting up with Lorin and Paula. If the connection was just a little better in Chicago, I would be taking the train. The Empire builder which runs from Chicago to Seattle is beautiful, but nothing like those gorgeous trains you have out West.

Dod MArie tell you, she was sitting in the living room with Luck and I was getting supper ready when you called last week.

I hope things are falling into place; I know how difficult a time this has been, all of our hearts have been heavy. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sometime soon I will be able to tell the story, for now, just let me assure you (all of you) that your thoughts and prayers have given me the strength to do what I have to do. I am actually happy. Things are falling into place in a magical way.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sylvia, so happy to hear that you are doing so well. I just want to tell you that I admire your strength. I just can't imagine what it has been like for you. I guess it's true that you can handle what comes your way. After all, you didn't have a choice in the matter.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I have to admit that I am a bit jealous. I wish I could have been there with you three. I love the pictures, especially little Luck and Walter's argyle sock. Love your face too, but I always knew how beautiful you are. If you keep getting better, I'll fly to DC and we can take the train to visit Walter...and Pat, and Sue, and Joanne. I would love to ride a train. I would love to see the East in the fall, but most of all I would love to spend time with my dear friends.


Aww .. Sylvia, I know you don't post often on SM ... so, you know I appreciate, very much, that you checked in with us. And, thank you for the lovely compliments. 

I meant to tell Walter that I loved his socks, too. His home is like ours here ... we remove our shoes that have been worn outside. Although Walter never asked me to remove my shoes ... I did as soon as I walked in his house. So, that is why, if you read the prior posts, you might have caught that I didn't have on my shoes while there. 





wkomorow said:


> Hi Sylvia,
> 
> We did have a great time. I am going out to a conference in May in Spokane and will be meeting up with Lorin and Paula. If the connection was just a little better in Chicago, I would be taking the train. The Empire builder which runs from Chicago to Seattle is beautiful, but nothing like those gorgeous trains you have out West.
> 
> ...


Yes, Walter, I did tell Sylvia I was right there with you and Luck when Sylvia called. I could have said hello ... but, as I told you, and later to Sylvia ... that I wished for Sylvia to focus just taking with you then. I talk to Sylvia often on the phone though ... so, I knew I would be talking to her after I returned home. (and, she knows she can phone me anytime)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Sometime soon I will be able to tell the story, for now, just let me assure you (all of you) that your thoughts and prayers have given me the strength to do what I have to do. I am actually happy. Things are falling into place in a magical way.


You already know, Sylvia ... that I am so happy things are looking so much more positive for you. You have experienced such a devastating event with the loss of your house. 

But, with all the turmoil and devastation going on in this world ... you can now see and experience first hand, that there are so many kind and caring people who have reached out to not only you and Alan ... but, to those precious fluffs of yours, too. Yes, you have a wonderful story to share.

And, the fire department ... what a blessing that they were able to save certain cherished heirlooms that could not be replaced. And, your garden is still there ... with your beautiful fairy garden. I actually thought of the fairy garden so many times.

With that, you still have a ways to go until your new house is built. But, time goes fast. And, all your friends will be here to cheer you along the way!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> You already know, Sylvia ... that I am so happy things are looking so much more positive for you. You have experienced such a devastating event with the loss of your house.
> 
> But, with all the turmoil and devastation going on in this world ... you can now see and experience first hand, that there are so many kind and caring people who have reached out to not only you and Alan ... but, to those precious fluffs of yours, too. Yes, you have a wonderful story to share.
> 
> ...




Oh my gosh the fairy garden is still there:wub: makes me want to cry thinking how God was watching out for Sylvia and Allen, even with all they lost. Sylvia if you read this just know I am praying for you both and your precious little babies. One day the sun will shine brightly.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I have to admit that I am a bit jealous. I wish I could have been there with you three. I love the pictures, especially little Luck and Walter's argyle sock. Love your face too, but I always knew how beautiful you are. If you keep getting better, I'll fly to DC and we can take the train to visit Walter...and Pat, and Sue, and Joanne. I would love to ride a train. I would love to see the East in the fall, but most of all I would love to spend time with my dear friends.


Sylvia...I can't believe you posted. I text you earlier today and tried calling several times when the fires were happening. I've been thinking about you every day. I hope you are ok. XX


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> Sylvia...I can't believe you posted. I text you earlier today and tried calling several times when the fires were happening. I've been thinking about you every day. I hope you are ok. XX


Hi Joanne. Just in case you are still following this thread ... 

Sylvia has probably answered your text by now. But, just in case she has not been able to do that yet ... she often has experienced poor reception on her phone because of the location she and Alan are/were temporarily residing. And, now they are in the process of moving into an apartment. I am not on FB every day and I have not called Sylvia in a few days ... but, I did read that she wrote on FB last night ... how much she appreciates everyone for caring so much and being there for her. So, no doubt about it ... I know she appreciates you so much for being there for her.:tender:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hi Joanne. Just in case you are still following this thread ...
> 
> Sylvia has probably answered your text by now. But, just in case she has not been able to do that yet ... she often has experienced poor reception on her phone because of the location she and Alan are/were temporarily residing. And, now they are in the process of moving into an apartment. I am not on FB every day and I have not called Sylvia in a few days ... but, I did read that she wrote on FB last night ... how much she appreciates everyone for caring so much and being there for her. So, no doubt about it ... I know she appreciates you so much for being there for her.:tender:


Thanks Marie! She called me last night but I had SUKI in the tub, so I couldn't really talk but to say I would call her back. She was expecting company, so I will call her tonight.
THANKYOU for filling me in. I was really worried about her. I'm so, so happy she is safe!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> Thanks Marie! She called me last night but I had SUKI in the tub, so I couldn't really talk but to say I would call her back. She was expecting company, so I will call her tonight.
> THANKYOU for filling me in. I was really worried about her. I'm so, so happy she is safe!


Joanne, just in case you come back to read any updates on this thread ... I wanted to let you know that Sylvia just called me a little while ago.

She sounds so upbeat. Her spirits are truly uplifted. She and Alan have moved into a house that she likes very much. They plan to reside there for at least six months. She's making new friends. And, she and Alan are going out to dinner tonight with friends. She not only has the fairy garden ... but, her roses are saved, too. And, she's so appreciate that the firemen saved some very cherished possessions. 

I am so happy things are looking up for her ... as I know everyone else here, including you, are too.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Just checking in to see and read all about your wonderful meet-up with Walther and Lucky!

It's so fantastic you had the opportunity to make the trip and meet them! I love to see all your beautiful pictures and I know the special feeling to get to meet SM members in person! Years ago I also had the wonderful chance to do so!

Marie, you look fabulous and Lucky is such a special lil boy! Love him! Thanks so much for sharing all about your trip! So happy to hear Walther spoiled you so much, he sure is a real gentleman! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexa said:


> Just checking in to see and read all about your wonderful meet-up with Walther and Lucky!
> 
> It's so fantastic you had the opportunity to make the trip and meet them! I love to see all your beautiful pictures and I know the special feeling to get to meet SM members in person! Years ago I also had the wonderful chance to do so!
> 
> ...


Aww ... thank you, Alexandra. :tender: 

Looking back, 2016 was not the greatest year for a lot of us. And, 2017 has had it's share of bumps in the road. But, I must say ... that visiting and spending time with Walter and Luck, has been the highlight of this year for me ... a wonderful, happy, relaxing, and memorable trip. 

And, dear sweet Kat ... I still think about her and wonder if she's okay. 

Love and hugs to you and beautiful Ullana. :wub:


----------

